# Wie die Pflanzen pflanzen?



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe zwei kleine PE-Teiche in meinem Beet. Einmal 350l und 150l. 

Beide haben diese Sumpfzonenabrenzung.

Da wollte ich __ Kalmus udn Scheiden-__ Wollgras reinpflanzen, sowie Sumpfdotterblumen, wenn die dafür geeignet sind (letztere habe ich noch nicht, die andern stehn grad mit nassen Füssen in der Wohnung).

Nur wie mach ich das jetzt? Die sind ja in Blumentöpfen drin mit Erde. Pflanzkörbe habe ich (noch nicht). Und die PFlanzkörbe haben ja Löcher wo der Grund ja durchgesült bzw. rausgepült werden kann.
Das Wasser in der Sumpfzone ist max 10cm tief. Je nach Niederschlag und wo ich grad messe (die Teiche sind mit Absicht nicht so ganz grade).

In die Teiche wollte ich in den "tiefen" Zonen Sand reinmachen, wie ich ihn auch in meinen Aquarien habe. 

Dafür habe ich Tannenwedel und __ Hechtkraut plus das was ich mir vielleicht von Teichbesitzern hole.
Problem sind auch hier wieder die Töpfe mit Erde wo die Pflanzen aktuell drin sind.

In der Aquaristik sind die Pflanzen in so ner Art Wolle drin, die macht man ab und rein mit der Pflanze in den Grund. Manchmal hat die dann Anlaufprobleme da sie über Wasser gezogen wurde. 

Macht man das mit Teichpflanzen genauso? Also die Pflanze aus den Topf raus, alles abwaschen udn ab in den Grund?

Gruss Kerstin


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

*...*

schau mal hier nach, da findest du das, was du suchst   

Link defekt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo

jaja, die Foren-Suche  Ich hätts eigentlich wissen müssen   (die hat aber ne Macke weg, wenn ich einen Betirag durch bin funzt der Back-Button nicht)

Gut die Frage mit dem Abspülen ist geklärt, selbes wie beim AQ auch. 
Auf Pflanzkörbe verzichte ich zumindest in den Tiefen.

Aber wie ich das jetzt in der Sumpfzone mache ist mir noch nicht ganz klar (gilt aber für meinen gesamten Schädel heute   )

Wenn ich da Substrat in diese Rinnen mache, das wird ja irgendwann rausgewaschen. PFlanzkörbe sieht dämlich aus, weil die sieht man ja. 
Und bei Pflanzmatten ist ja dasselbe der Fall, denk ich.

Oder kann man die so in der Rinne auslegen und dann in die Tiefzone reinhängen lassen? Aber diese Matten sind doch nicht dicht, da rieselt der Sand doch durch, oder? Oder gibts in der Teichhaltung nen Javamooserssatz? Das würde die Matten abdecken udn auch den Sand aufhalten.

Ich find leider immer nur Threads wo das Problem für Folienteiche erklärt wird, aber nicht bei den Fertigteichen.   Udn bis jetzt hab ich die auch nie mit Sumpf- bzw. Flachwasserbepflanzung gesehn. 

In der Mitte wurde nen Korb mit __ Schilf und oder Seerose platziert, ne kleine Wasserfontäne und die Goldfischlein hinterher.

Na ich geh erstmal den Sand in die Tiefen schütten, die "echten" Wasserpflanzen platzieren. Vielleicht fällt mir dabei noch irgendwas ein.

Gruss Kerstin

PS: und ich dachte als Aquarianer hab ich nen kleinen Vorsprung, aber nee, immer die Kleinigkeiten hauen einen vom Hocker


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Kerstin,

ich glaube, Du machst Dir zuviel Gedanken. Klar, die grundsätzliche Entscheidung "Pflanzkorb oder nicht" musst Du treffen (hast Du ja auch schon, und zwar gut, wie ich finde). Dann bringst Du in die Pflanzpodeste (Flachwasser, Grund) Substrat ein - ich würde Sand nehmen. Dort hinein setzt Du die Pflanzen (bei so kleinen Becken würde ich die Wurzeln ebenfalls abwaschen, da die Pflanzen zumeist in nährstoffreichem Anzuchtsubstrat gezogen werden - zu nährstoffreich für ein so kleines Becken). Dann das Wasser einfüllen.

Da rieselt nichts und sollte auch nichts ausgewaschen werden. In Kürze sind die Pflanzen fest verwurzelt. Dann bleibt nur noch, ab und an auszudünnen und ordnend einzugreifen, damit einzelne Pflanzen nicht übermächtig werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

... ich frage mich gerade, warum der sand in der rinne rausgewaschen werden sollte   
ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: ab in den sand setzen und fertig.
(mit ein paar grösseren steinen beschweren, damit nix wegschwimmt.)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Der Sand rinnt runter. Hab ich am WE getestet. Im grösseren Teich verbleibt der Sand teilweise mit 5cm Höhe, aber nicht überall.

Udn im kleinen Becken sind es max. 3cm Sand udn das ist voll zu wenig.

Ich werd das wohl mit Folie machen oder mit Matten, falls ich welche bekomme. Oder Fetzen von Kokosmatten und die Unterbrechung verstopf ich mit nem Stein.

Das mit den Abwaschen ist klar. Hab ich gestern bei den Wasserpflanzen schon getan (__ Aquarienpflanzen sind da viel einfach und keine so grosse Schweinerei udn es krabbeln auch keine __ Würmer und sonstige rum  :buhu: 

In zwei Tage hab ich Urlaub und dann werd ich mich intensiv den Pfützen widmen. Und hoffen das die Temps endlich steigen, damit die Fischlis Freilauf kriegen. Mmh, die Garnelen vielleicht auch. (obwohl da macht sich das Fangen absolut blöd)

Gruss Kerstin


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Kerstin,

ich kapier's immer noch nicht - wie Silke. Oder meinst Du, dass der Sand nicht auf den "Schrägen" (wohl eher Steilwänden) liegen bleibt ? Da muss ich sagen: Das ist nun einmal so bei Fertigteichen. Wenn Du eine Methode entwickelst, das wirklich gut zu kaschieren - jede Menge Fertigteichbesitzer werden es Dir danken !

3 Zentimeter Substrat im Flachwasserbereich sollten durchaus ausreichen. Ich weiss nicht, an welche Schichten Du denkst bei einer Fertigschale: Eine dicke Substratschicht würde die Ausbreitung der Pflanzen extrem fördern, die dünne Substratschicht soll als "Wachstumsbremse" dienen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

hallo kerstin,
mach doch mal ein foto von dem betreffenden bereich. 
geht der sumpfbereich denn direkt in den schrägen teil über? meistens ist doch noch ein wulst davor. meine pflanzen wachsen übrigens auch in 3 cm sand ganz gut.
mit foto können wir dir bestimmt schneller helfen als wenn wir nur rumrätseln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Fotos kommen sobald ich die Kamera finde *g*

Ich hab __ Kalmus da. Da reichen 3cm?? Und dann irgend ne Simse. Da wird das wohl reichen.

Gruss Kerstin

PS: welches Format müsse´n die Bilder haben? Weil ich hab keinen eigenen Webspace


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Catwoman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: welches Format müsse´n die Bilder haben? Weil ich hab keinen eigenen Webspace



Format ist jpeg ... Größe max. 640x480 ... damit es auch jeder sehen kann. Achte auf die Bildgröße, diese sollte 200kb nicht überschreiten


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Na denn versuch ich das mal mit den Bildern:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hier die grosse Pfütze. Da fehlen noch ein paar Steine und Blumen bzw. Kräuter drumrum. Kommt aber noch. 

Das das erhöht ist war die Liebe zu meinem Rücken, aber nen Loch im Lehmboden zu buddeln macht keinen Spass.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

So und der Spucknapf. 

Der Sand in der Rinne ist allerhöchstens 4 cm. Meist aber so zwischen 2 und 3cm.

Dürfen Sumpflanzen auch richtig nasse Füsse bekommen?

Weil ich hab den __ Kalmus da, und ich denk da reichen die 3-4 cm nicht. Aber im Flachwasser, ist der Sand tiefer, das Wasser aber so 8cm hoch.

Gruss Kerstin


----------

